# Trajan Langdon



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Trajan Langdon I think he would be a great player for the team. He has a great shot and lots of range. What do you guys think about that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree. They need another SF if they don't re-sign Devean George. Trajan is a free agent and hasn't had a great start to his career, so it would be easy to pick him up.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

IMO we have too many "shooters" on the team, i think that we need to bulk up our big man aspect before we go looking for guards


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Ture but, you can never have enaugh shooters on a team with two players that get double teamed and shaq gets triple teamed.
It is your opionen so it dose not matter both are good thimgs


GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I would rather have a big man than another shooter. I like Langdon-but we already have Rush and Murray-and possibly Mitch Richmond(unlikely). He would fit the offense-but there is no room.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I was all over signing Langdon until we picked up Kareem Rush. We have other holes...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

He is from alaska and i live hear 3 months out of the year and i like his game a lot so it helps me to know were he might go cause i like to keep a tab on my fav players.


----------

